

Good Tax Law Book? - rabid_oxen

Can anyone recommend a good tax law book? I need one that is a good introductory text for someone without a strong background in law.
======
anigbrowl
Not offhand. Are you looking to understand how tax litigation plays out, or
the tax code? If the latter, bear in mind that whatever is current is likely
to be obsolete by the end of the year and perhaps beyond, given the
(theoretical) mutual interest of both main political parties in enacting some
sort of fiscal 'grand bargain' that would involve substantial changes to the
tax code.

On the other hand, if you just want to get the a super-basic overview, the IRS
itself has a guide aimed at students that is surprisingly comprehensive and
well-written: <http://apps.irs.gov/app/understandingTaxes/index.jsp>

duke university has a good collection of research materials, but they are
really aimed at legal scholars:
<http://law.duke.edu/lib/researchguides/fedtax/> Tax law is really messy and
complex (like our politics), so it doesn't lend itself well to simply analyses
:-/

